# FMIC: how tight to tighten t-bolt clamps?



## Craig King (Dec 30, 2005)

I finally installed my IC, and used t-bolt clamps - and as silly as this question sounds, do you just crank the t-bolts as tight as they'll go? I don't want to strip the bolts out, or have the clamps cut into the silicone hoses?
I tightened them all up, then went back and tightened them some more. Then one of them popped off @ 16psi today.








Thanks.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

tighten them up more.
They don't easily strip. And if anything under 20psi made the hose come off then they were not tight enough (or you had oil on the hose).


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

Do the pipes have beads on the ends? i bet you they dont and thats why they are blowing off..Get the pipes beaded and tighten the clamps down to the point where they wont tighten anymore..and they wont blow off..Buy extra clamps too..Iv broke\stripped them..it happens..Just tighten them and when it gets to the point where it cant go much more..dont force it..and you will be fine..its when you put excessive force on the nut of the clamp, then it will usually strip or break..They will dig in to the silicone a little but thats ok ..T-bolt clamps wont cut or damage the silicone..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 10:01 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yeah prob slipping off the tube b/c of no flared/beaded end. if you have a welder though shoot a couple of tacs around it so the silicone has something to grab on. and my t-bolts never stripped so crank them down somemore.


----------



## Craig King (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. 
Actually the pipes are beaded, I made sure of that. I will go back and re-tightened them all some more. It just seemed like I was really cranking them down, and no matter how much more I tightened them, it wasn't going to make a difference. 

My battle wound from the FMIC install - just took a clean chunk out of my arm... barely bled though:


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Craig King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craig King* »_
My battle wound from the FMIC install - just took a clean chunk out of my arm... barely bled though:









No blood usually means it is deap enough to need stitches. Don't get them, scars are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Craig King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craig King* »_


----------



## Craig King (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ()*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_









Yeah, you're telling me. I couldn't beleive I wasn't paying attention.


----------

